# Ranitomeya variabilis "southern" ... ¿Skinny?



## Radagast (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi! I am from Mexico and I have 1.0.1 R. Variabilis "southern"

The female in my perception is a little skinny, what do you think?

Also, if it is skinny which would be your recommendation? 

Thabks


----------



## Radagast (Jan 22, 2014)

More images


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

If that is indeed a female, she looks quite skinny. Try fattening her up on some hydei maggots.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

What are you feeding them normally and how often...


----------



## Radagast (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm feeding them with melanogaster and sprintails every two days


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

Are you sure that you have a 1.0.1? 1.0.1 means that you have a male and an unknown sex. 

The first number is the amount of males - 1.0.0 = 1 male
The second number is females - 1.2.0 - 1 male and 2 females
The third number is juvenile/unknown sex - 1.2.1 - 1 male, 2 female, 1 unknown 

Taken from: 1.2.0 What does this mean? - Reptile Forums


----------



## Radagast (Jan 22, 2014)

Chrisc147 said:


> Are you sure that you have a 1.0.1? 1.0.1 means that you have a male and an unknown sex.
> 
> The first number is the amount of males - 1.0.0 = 1 male
> The second number is females - 1.2.0 - 1 male and 2 females
> ...


Sorry, you are right. I mean I have a female and an unknown sex variabilis.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How do you know it's female?


----------



## Radagast (Jan 22, 2014)

dmartin72 said:


> How do you know it's female?


She laid eggs before [Last year]


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I would up her feeding to once a day...a dozen flies max...don't overwhelm and stress her with flies crawling all over her. If she doesn't start to put on weight, get a fecal. They're pretty cheap.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

So, if I understand correctly, sex ratio is 0.1.1.
With frogs of this size I always recommend springtails with a slice of lemon as a feeding station. If she is eating, she make her fat. If she does not eat, she has some problems. Drosophila larvae also are excellent for fattening frogs, IME.


----------

